# Whole box of bottles!!



## coreya (Sep 28, 2013)

Was at a sale in town and saw a large trunk full of old glass, had to look! Turns out the persons grandfather was a digger in the area and had stored some of his finds there. I know enough to be dangerous when it comes to bottles but I picked out what appealed to me and now trying to find out about them. hope the pictures help.

 SODAS
 1 Indianapolis Brewing co (has a really nice embossed angel on front)
 2 Ocala bottling works
 3 Ocala bottling works
 4  "       "          "     CocaCola
 5 Imperial bottling works Montgomery Ala ( nice 10 sided base)

 MILKS
 1 Tampa stock farms Dairy co. Tampa Fla
 2 Mc Ateers dairy Ocala Fla (has a crack but is intact)
 3 Seminole creamery co. Sanford Fla (has phone # 634)

 ODDBALLS
 1 black glass bottle (pretty applied lip)
 2 Hoods sarsa parilla
 3 Thin neck flask type bottle (what the hecks up with the neck?)
 4 Bluthenthal & Bickart B&B fine old whiskey

 MEDS ETC
 1 Green bottle Blood tabs blood and system tonic one four time daily The reese chem co Cleveland O.
 2 Tydinas & Co Ocala Fla prescriptionists
 3 merthiolate type bottle (glass applique stuck in bottle)
 4 Capudine headache cure
 5 small melted bottle has HA MT EL Lab on front
 6 Inkwell







[/URL]
































[/IMG]


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (Sep 28, 2013)

That coke is awesome nice finds


----------



## kor (Sep 28, 2013)

That green med is sweet.


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice mix of bottles, congrats on the find...


----------



## botlguy (Sep 28, 2013)

Not knowing what you paid, (I suspect it wasn't a whole lot), I say you did wonderfully. A nice variety of interesting pieces and perhaps some very desirable, to other collectors, pieces. Nice going.


----------



## MichaelFla (Sep 28, 2013)

The thin-necked flask is an ammonia bottle. The Ocala hutch is one of the more uncommon varieties, as is the Ocala Coke. I have a green Reese Chem bottle, but it's a larger size. Never seen one that size before. That's cool. If you ever feel like parting with the Florida bottles let me know.


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice day's finds.  

 Scott


----------



## coreya (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments, Jim you are mostly correct as long as I don't count the fuel cost I got them for a song, after fuel cost not so much. Michael everything I have is available for the right price, well except for the wife and dog......well for the right price....no the dog can't go![][] If ever in belleview area look me up.

 I forgot the pics of the milks so here they are.






[/URL]








[/IMG]


----------

